# dwarf crayfish



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

On a visit to one of my favorite LFS last night, I scooped up some sweet dwarf crayfish (_Cambarellus shufeldtii_ )

Here's the thread on the LFS site - I wanted to grab these a few months ago but hadn't been able to get to the store:
http://www.unclenedsfishfactory.com/BulletinBoard/viewtopic.php?t=3428

I put two in my planted 5g desktop tank at work, tankmates currently include a pair of celestial pearl danios, a single norman's lampeye, and a baby bristlenose pleco.

I'm thinking of picking up a few more and putting them in a bigger tank at home to see if I can breed them.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dont crayfish fight if they are cramped together?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

_Cambarellus shufeldtii_ are supposedly pretty peaceful. They stay small (1.5" or less), too.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

hey red, next time you talk to ned, ask him about that jaguar cichlid haha.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

justintrask said:


> hey red, next time you talk to ned, ask him about that jaguar cichlid haha.


Just log in to his forum and ask him - he's pretty quick to respond.
Heck, he could probably put it in the indoor pond, I think I saw an oscar in there last night.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

let me know how those crayfish hold up, and any breeding attempts, if you get any babies, i'll pay!


----------



## tomlin2000 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Red, I'm debating if I should put crayfish in my indoor koi pond but I'm afraid they might chew up the koi fins when the kois sleep at night or worse yet eat my chile crabs that I just bought. I've a 3" reg red crayfish in a big jar which I have not commited to the pond yet because I'm not sure if it will get too big later. I'm definately interested in the drawf species that you have but I'm afraid they might get eaten by the koi or get stuck in my filter box which is screened off from the pond with 1/2" grids. Also do you know how big do the blue lobsters get because I'm thinking that might be another option. Any input will be appreciated. Thanks


----------

